# Page Flip for Kindles



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Supposed to be in an over-the-air update starting today, I think. Link:

https://www.amazon.com/Kindle-eBooks/b?tag=macrumors-20&ie=UTF8&node=13632018011


----------



## alarsen77 (May 28, 2016)

hamerfan said:


> Supposed to be in an over-the-air update starting today, I think. Link:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Kindle-eBooks/b?tag=macrumors-20&ie=UTF8&node=13632018011


Sounds interesting. Has anyone received the update on their kindle yet?


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I manually downloaded it to my Oasis. 

On the Oasis you get a second icon on the bottom to the one we already had for the regular page flip and then you see 9 pages on one page like this. 


sorry, I can't figure out how to make the darn picture smaller, I give up. Its resized, but every time I put it here its huge.


----------



## alarsen77 (May 28, 2016)

Atunah said:


> I manually downloaded it to my Oasis.
> 
> On the Oasis you get a second icon on the bottom to the one we already had for the regular page flip and then you see 9 pages on one page like this.
> 
> sorry, I can't figure out how to make the darn picture smaller, I give up. Its resized, but every time I put it here its huge.


Its alright, I saw the link on amazon that showed it but didn't know there was a manual download for it. I had to manually download the last update to my voyage for the dots. I don't know why they don't just put a check for updates option in the menu so you can manually check for updates and then download them directly to the device.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

alarsen77 said:


> Its alright, I saw the link on amazon that showed it but didn't know there was a manual download for it. I had to manually download the last update to my voyage for the dots. I don't know why they don't just put a check for updates option in the menu so you can manually check for updates and then download them directly to the device.


That is what I am saying. I did the dots download a couple weeks ago, but no update today. Page flip just started working but I am still on 5.8.1 update of a couple weeks ago. I just checked again.


----------



## alarsen77 (May 28, 2016)

LauraB said:


> That is what I am saying. I did the dots download a couple weeks ago, but no update today. Page flip just started working but I am still on 5.8.1 update of a couple weeks ago. I just checked again.


hmm I don't see page flip working on my voyage and I am on 5.8.1 as well. Got no OTA update today that I know of. I do have a book that is supposedly page flip capable but no icon at the bottom like what is showing in the link of the op.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

alarsen77 said:


> hmm I don't see page flip working on my voyage and I am on 5.8.1 as well. Got no OTA update today that I know of. I do have a book that is supposedly page flip capable but no icon at the bottom like what is showing in the link of the op.


If I got an OTA update it didn't change the number still 5.8.1. I did do a restart, just because, but didn't manual update.


----------



## alarsen77 (May 28, 2016)

LauraB said:


> If I got an OTA update it didn't change the number still 5.8.1. I did do a restart, just because, but didn't manual update.


Hmm, I did a restart and still nothing. Now my wifi at work is kind of spotty so I will see what happens when I get home later.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

LauraB said:


> That is what I am saying. I did the dots download a couple weeks ago, but no update today. Page flip just started working but I am still on 5.8.1 update of a couple weeks ago. I just checked again.


There are actually some folks over on mobilereads that reported the same. One is still on 5.7 update and said it started working today after they turned on wifi and I think went back into a book. They have not even gotten the 5.8 update yet.

No idea. I do know it does not work as of now on side loaded books, including those send through send to kindle. Only on regular kindle books. At least on my oasis.

My Voyage still has the old normal page flip, no new bird view feature on it.


----------



## alarsen77 (May 28, 2016)

Atunah said:


> There are actually some folks over on mobilereads that reported the same. One is still on 5.7 update and said it started working today after they turned on wifi and I think went back into a book. They have not even gotten the 5.8 update yet.
> 
> No idea. I do know it does not work as of now on side loaded books, including those send through send to kindle. Only on regular kindle books. At least on my oasis.
> 
> My Voyage still has the old normal page flip, no new bird view feature on it.


Maybe it is only on the Oasis right now? I will wait and see. I don't think I will use it all that much but there are times where it would come in handy.


----------



## Gary_Berg (Sep 8, 2012)

I thought I read something about the book having to support it?


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

alarsen77 said:


> Maybe it is only on the Oasis right now? I will wait and see. I don't think I will use it all that much but there are times where it would come in handy.


I have it on my voyage. The books have to support it. I've check 6 recent downloads and 5 do b


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

So . . . the video is about how cool it is on a tablet. Nice, but I don't read on a tablet.  Still, I don't think the app for android or iThing ever had such a feature before, so that's nice. 

Not sure I'd use it that much anyway; whatever they had before has always been fine for me the few times I've felt the need to flip back and front.

If I'm reading a book with maps or genealogy or something, I always bookmark that page first so I can find it quickly if I want it.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I'm thrilled to see this update because I've been wanted an easier way to flip back and forth forever.


----------



## kalyy (Apr 13, 2016)

Has any pw3 owner tried this feature? 
I have a couple of books with "page flip enable"  but I don't see this in my device. 😔


----------



## readingril (Oct 29, 2010)

kalyy said:


> Has any pw3 owner tried this feature?
> I have a couple of books with "page flip enable" but I don't see this in my device. &#128532;


It looks like only the Oasis firmware has been updated thus far.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I guess it updated for IOS yesterday, I noticed that when I looked on my iphone. I love the page flip. It's especially nice because I have a lot of kindle cookbooks and cook from my phone all the time. Love love love the page flip. I read a lot of non fiction so page flip is wonderful for that also.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

readingril said:


> It looks like only the Oasis firmware has been updated thus far.


It updated on my voyage.


----------



## readingril (Oct 29, 2010)

LauraB said:


> It updated on my voyage.


Curious, the Voyage firmware on the website is the same as what's on my Voyage from the update a couple of weeks ago. Did yours update OTA?


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

My Voyage doesn't have it yet either. Nor does my Android app. There isn't an update in the play store for the app as of yet.


----------



## BettyR (May 11, 2010)

I downloaded the latest update for my iPhone. But I don't see how page flip works. The instructions say to navigate out. I've tapped, dragged, double-tapped, and nothing seems to work. I just haven't been successful in doing that. Can anyone help me?


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

readingril said:


> Curious, the Voyage firmware on the website is the same as what's on my Voyage from the update a couple of weeks ago. Did yours update OTA?


I've posted on this yesterday, maybe it was a different thread. I updated my voyage software a couple weeks ago to 5.8.1. Which it still lists on the device as version 5.8.1. But yesterday the page flip became active on several books already on my device without it updating or changing from 5.8.1. Someone on the other thread said they had read on mobile reads that other people had commented the same, but I don't go to mobile reads so I don't know how many. All I did yesterday was restart the device, because I do that every few weeks, but I didn't manually updated and if it did an OTA update (as I stated) it didn't change version number from 5.8.1


----------



## readingril (Oct 29, 2010)

LauraB said:


> I've posted on this yesterday, maybe it was a different thread. I updated my voyage software a couple weeks ago to 5.8.1. Which it still lists on the device as version 5.8.1. But yesterday the page flip became active on several books already on my device without it updating or changing from 5.8.1. Someone on the other thread said they had read on mobile reads that other people had commented the same, but I don't go to mobile reads so I don't know how many. All I did yesterday was restart the device, because I do that every few weeks, but I didn't manually updated and if it did an OTA update (as I stated) it didn't change version number from 5.8.1


Oh duh it's this thread, this page. I don't think it registered with me you were talking about a Voyage... I was just assuming as I'd read in a couple of blogs it was on the Oasis. I just tried a reboot, I guess it'll show up one of these days - just not at the moment! Strange.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

LauraB said:


> I've posted on this yesterday, maybe it was a different thread. I updated my voyage software a couple weeks ago to 5.8.1. Which it still lists on the device as version 5.8.1. But yesterday the page flip became active on several books already on my device without it updating or changing from 5.8.1. Someone on the other thread said they had read on mobile reads that other people had commented the same, but I don't go to mobile reads so I don't know how many. All I did yesterday was restart the device, because I do that every few weeks, but I didn't manually updated and if it did an OTA update (as I stated) it didn't change version number from 5.8.1


Ok, this worked on my Voyage. Its on 5.8.1, which we got what, couple of weeks ago. And I checked a book and it didn't have the new page flip, it does on the Oasis now. So all I did just now is to restart my Voyage and voila, it now works on that book that was already on the Voyage. Its still on 5.8.1 by the way.


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Page Flip is on both my PW2 and PW3. I left the wi-fi on overnight, and when I restarted them today, Page Flip was available on the books that have it. Version # still reads 5.8.1.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

BettyR said:


> I downloaded the latest update for my iPhone. But I don't see how page flip works. The instructions say to navigate out. I've tapped, dragged, double-tapped, and nothing seems to work. I just haven't been successful in doing that. Can anyone help me?


It pops up at the middle of the screen when you tap the correct zone. Also when you go into a book, it will say if the book works with page flip.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

hamerfan said:


> Page Flip is on both my PW2 and PW3. I left the wi-fi on overnight, and when I restarted them today, Page Flip was available on the books that have it. Version # still reads 5.8.1.


I haven't been able to get my PW2 to update for some reason. I even tried installing it myself from the Amazon update page. I also restarted my PW2. it's still running the old version.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I ended up manually updating my PW2 because for some reason it wouldn't update even when I was at full bars on wifi.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

My Kindle for Android has updated, but not the Kindle app on my Fire, or my Voyage. The only e-ink one available to download manually seems to be for the Oasis.


----------



## adriaja (Jul 1, 2013)

My voyage is still on v. 5.7.4. and new page flip is there. Only thing I did was turn on Wi-Fi for a while and then restart.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Linjeakel said:


> My Kindle for Android has updated, but not the Kindle app on my Fire, or my Voyage. The only e-ink one available to download manually seems to be for the Oasis.


The update for PW2 was available yesterday, I updated mine with it.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Linjeakel said:


> My Kindle for Android has updated, but not the Kindle app on my Fire, or my Voyage. The only e-ink one available to download manually seems to be for the Oasis.





Rasputina said:


> The update for PW2 was available yesterday, I updated mine with it.


We're always a bit behind here in the UK.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Linjeakel said:


> My Kindle for Android has updated, but not the Kindle app on my Fire, or my Voyage. The only e-ink one available to download manually seems to be for the Oasis.


How did your android update, I don't have a update in the play store. Odd that one. My Fire6 hasn't gotten it yet either. 
I did try the restarting with the Fire, that didn't work.

I have to many darn devices.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Atunah said:


> How did your android update, I don't have a update in the play store. Odd that one. My Fire6 hasn't gotten it yet either.
> I did try the restarting with the Fire, that didn't work.
> 
> I have to many darn devices.


The Kindle app on my Android phone updated automatically - I didn't know till I opened the app and a notice popped up telling me about the new feature. Nothing else of mine has updated yet - either Fires or e-ink Kindles.


----------



## John Hopper (Mar 31, 2013)

I manually downloaded and installed 5.8.1.0.1 for my Oasis today, but there is no sign of any advanced flip feature. I've checked about 10-15 books, a mixture of both fiction and non-fiction which would lend itself most easily to such a feature, but there is no sign of it anywhere. In fact the description of the 5.8.1.0.1 update was exactly the same as the 5.8.1. I've restarted again, switched Wifi on and off, but it's just not there.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

John Hopper said:


> I manually downloaded and installed 5.8.1.0.1 for my Oasis today, but there is no sign of any advanced flip feature. I've checked about 10-15 books, a mixture of both fiction and non-fiction which would lend itself most easily to such a feature, but there is no sign of it anywhere. In fact the description of the 5.8.1.0.1 update was exactly the same as the 5.8.1. I've restarted again, switched Wifi on and off, but it's just not there.


If you want to be sure that a book has the feature enabled, you can check the product page at Amazon. That way you can be sure whether it's not working or just not available for the books you're trying.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I was going to post a screenshot of where to look for the page flip if its available, but the site I always used is not working anymore to store images and I don't know of any other one. So I can't post any images anymore. 

Is right under the top, next to the picture below where it lists the pages.


----------



## John Hopper (Mar 31, 2013)

Linjeakel said:


> If you want to be sure that a book has the feature enabled, you can check the product page at Amazon. That way you can be sure whether it's not working or just not available for the books you're trying.


Thanks. I've checked 30 or 40 books on the Amazon store page and none of them say page flip. This includes a wide range of books, fiction and non-fiction, bestsellers and more unusual books, and none of them say this. So either I am very unlucky or this update is faulty for me.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

John Hopper said:


> Thanks. I've checked 30 or 40 books on the Amazon store page and none of them say page flip. This includes a wide range of books, fiction and non-fiction, bestsellers and more unusual books, and none of them say this. So either I am very unlucky or this update is faulty for me.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


Click on the link:

https://www.amazon.com/Kindle-eBooks/b?tag=Kb1-20&ie=UTF8&node=13632018011

Scroll to the bottom of the page. It shows a bunch of Kindle books with Page Flip enabled.


----------



## John Hopper (Mar 31, 2013)

hamerfan said:


> Click on the link:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Kindle-eBooks/b?tag=macrumors-20&ie=UTF8&node=13632018011
> 
> Scroll to the bottom of the page. It shows a bunch of Kindle books with Page Flip enabled.


Thanks. I have now found one book I own that according to the Amazon website has page flip enabled. However, it is not enabled on the book on my Oasis. I tried reinstalling the 5.8.1.0.1 software, checking, and then restarting again, but no joy.

This is a pity as this is a feature I would really like to use, especially on non-fiction (though the one book I've identified so far that is supposed to have it enabled is fiction).

I don't know whether this is relevant, but I am in the UK and maybe it's not working here for some reason, though the book I checked was of course on the Amazon UK site so it is cleared supposed to work here.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## John Hopper (Mar 31, 2013)

I've now also downloaded a completely new book which according to its how page on Amazon is supposed to have page flip, but again it's not there when I open the book.

As others don't seem to be reporting problems, this must be me, so I'll have to report it as an error to Amazon.


----------



## Eilene (Oct 29, 2008)

I don't have it yet either!


----------



## barryem (Oct 19, 2010)

John Hopper said:


> Thanks. I have now found one book I own that according to the Amazon website has page flip enabled. However, it is not enabled on the book on my Oasis. I tried reinstalling the 5.8.1.0.1 software, checking, and then restarting again, but no joy.


If you haven't already you might delete that book from your Kindle and download it again and see if Page Flip works for you after you do that. I haven't seen Page Flip on mine yet so I'm not sure that's needed but I wouldn't be surprised if it is.

I found several books that support page flip on my Kindle and I've done that with a few of them so I can test them if I ever get the upgrade.

Barry


----------



## John Hopper (Mar 31, 2013)

Thanks, Barry, but that doesn't work either.

I'm going to leave my Oasis on overnight with WiFi switched on to see if an OTA update somehow makes the manually installed update function properly, then if not, will report it to Amazon.


----------



## alarsen77 (May 28, 2016)

I still don't have it on my voyage and I have Clapton which is Eric Clayton's autobiography and supposed to have it. My voyage is always on wifi while at home and have restarted my voyage a few times and still no page flip. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

^
Clapton on both my PW2 and PW3 have it. Kinda weird that only some have it.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

In Settings on my paperwhite 2, I don't see a place to find what software version I have.  How do I find it?  I don't think I have the upgrade.


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> In Settings on my paperwhite 2, I don't see a place to find what software version I have. How do I find it? I don't think I have the upgrade.


Once you're on the main settings page, click the menu bar again and a second menu will open up. Click on "device info" to check your current software version.

I can use page flip on my iPad after the iOS Kindle app update a few days ago, and it works well with my current book. I don't have any update yet on my Kindle, which is the Paperwhite 3.


----------



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

alarsen77 said:


> I still don't have it on my voyage and I have Clapton which is Eric Clayton's autobiography and supposed to have it. My voyage is always on wifi while at home and have restarted my voyage a few times and still no page flip.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


 I had a kindle tech walk me through updating my Oasis. He told me so far there is no page flip for the voyage.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

My Voyage has it. My android devices still don't though. 

And I just realized there is no need to check online if a book has that feature or not, it says right in the book on the device. The second icon will be there, its just light grey and not clickable. I even got a popup on the one I just opened that it didn't have it. So you can always see inside the book if your device is updated, or if the book has that feature.


----------



## readingril (Oct 29, 2010)

amyberta said:


> I had a kindle tech walk me through updating my Oasis. He told me so far there is no page flip for the voyage.


It seems like it must be something they turn on without an actual software update. It was magically there this morning on my Voyage. The software version didn't change.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

The other day, I left my Oasis on wifi for a few hours plugged in. I got the page flip. Today, I put the wifi on my PW2 & Voyage. Got it right away on my PW2, but not my Voyage. Tonight, I'm trying my Voyage again. Nothing yet on my Voyage . Now, I have the wifi on ny PW1. I may not know if it has it unless I see it the download happening like my PW2, when ny kindle looked like it was rebooted/ restarted. I only have a couple of books on my PW1, so who knows at this point, since I don't know if the book has page flip. I'll check later.


----------



## John Hopper (Mar 31, 2013)

John Hopper said:


> going to leave my Oasis on overnight with WiFi switched on to see if an OTA update somehow makes the manually installed update function properly, then if not, will report it to Amazon.


I tried this and it still didn't work on my Oasis. However, I decided to try switching Wifi on on my Voyage and restarting and it now works on that. Just retested my Oasis again for the umpteenth time to see if the success is "catching", but still no joy there.

It's odd that it seems so random whether and on what device you get it at any specific time, and doesn't seem connected to firmware updates.


----------



## joangolfing (Sep 12, 2010)

Is there an icon for it.  I'm not sure if it is on my Voyage and HDX.  How would I know?


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

joangolfing said:


> Is there an icon for it. I'm not sure if it is on my Voyage and HDX. How would I know?


When you are in a book, touch the top of the screen to bring up the menu bar. At the very bottom where we just had the one rectangle that let us move the progress bar around in a book, there are now 2 rectangles. The one on the right has 9 panes in it - that's the page flip. The first time you touch it you get a pop-up that explains "Improved Page Flip".

I'm seeing it on my Voyage since 2 days ago. I did not get any sort of update notice or see it updating, I just noticed the extra rectangle on the bottom of the page when I tapped the menu within a book to return to the cover with the progress bar after I finished a book.


----------



## joangolfing (Sep 12, 2010)

Thanks I still have only one rectangle.  I'm restarting to see if that might get the update started.  Otherwise can we download it and install.


----------



## astroboy (Jun 23, 2016)

My Voyage has had its wireless switched on since page flip was announced. Restarting it daily but still no page flip. Been a loyal customer since the K2 and I'm starting to feel abandoned.


----------



## Tuttle (Jun 10, 2010)

So you know you can actually get improved page flip on 5.7.4. I got improved page flip and then the dots update yesterday in that order.


----------



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

Where are the dots on my oasis ?


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

amyberta said:


> Where are the dots on my oasis ?


The dots are under the title when you put the home page in list view, instead of picture covers.


----------



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

LauraB said:


> The dots are under the title when you put the home page in list view, instead of picture covers.


how do I get it in list view.
Thanks


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

amyberta said:


> how do I get it in list view.
> Thanks


If you are on the home screen you can swipe sideways from right to left. I think you can also do it under the top menu by tapping my library and choosing list view.


----------



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

LauraB said:


> If you are on the home screen you can swipe sideways from right to left. I think you can also do it under the top menu by tapping my library and choosing list view.


Thanks, I had to where it says all items .


----------



## John Hopper (Mar 31, 2013)

John Hopper said:


> I tried this and it still didn't work on my Oasis. However, I decided to try switching Wifi on on my Voyage and restarting and it now works on that. Just retested my Oasis again for the umpteenth time to see if the success is "catching", but still no joy there.
> 
> It's odd that it seems so random whether and on what device you get it at any specific time, and doesn't seem connected to firmware updates.


Still no page flip update on my Oasis. I've actually started reusing my Voyage, which has page flip, so I can access this feature. And you know what? I'm really loving my Voyage again and I may stick with it anyway as my main reader. It's still light enough for me to hold in one hand if I want to, has a more natural book-like shape and the adaptive light. And I find the page press buttons just as good as the protruding buttons on the Oasis. The battery life is slightly worse than the combined Oasis and cover battery life, but this is not enough for me to outweigh the other benefits. Sorry for going off topic!

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## barryem (Oct 19, 2010)

I have a Voyage and all three Paperwhite models and I've been keeping Wifi on on all of them and still no update.  I'm not really surprised.  I've never gotten an over the air update yet.  I usually download the updates and install them when I hear about them but sometimes that's a few weeks after they're released.

I'm not partiucarly eager to use Page View.  I read novels and there might be times that I'll find it useful but not often.  Still, I'm curious to see it.

Barry


----------



## MagicalWingLT (May 12, 2009)

What is page flip? This is the first time I heard about this and I have no idea LOL


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

MagicalWingLT said:


> What is page flip? This is the first time I heard about this and I have no idea LOL


It's been part of the software for a while, though they've apparently recently made it better for books formatted to use the improved version.

When in a book, if you tap near the top of the page, you'll see the menu comes up at the top and at the bottom you get a bar that says where you re in the book. Also, there's a little rectangle. If you tap that rectangle it pops up the page you're on in a slightly smaller view you can now page forward and backward (using < or >) on that smaller view or, indeed go to forward and back by chapters using the |< and >| symbols in the lower area. You can then tap in the smaller area to go directly there, or tap outside it to return where you were reading.


----------



## tiggeerrific (Jan 22, 2010)

just looked my voyage has it


----------



## John Hopper (Mar 31, 2013)

John Hopper said:


> Still no page flip update on my Oasis. I've actually started reusing my Voyage, which has page flip, so I can access this feature. And you know what? I'm really loving my Voyage again and I may stick with it anyway as my main reader. It's still light enough for me to hold in one hand if I want to, has a more natural book-like shape and the adaptive light. And I find the page press buttons just as good as the protruding buttons on the Oasis. The battery life is slightly worse than the combined Oasis and cover battery life, but this is not enough for me to outweigh the other benefits. Sorry for going off topic!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


Hurrah, I now have page flip on my Oasis. Now the dilemma about which of my newly updated Kindles to use as my main reader!

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShinyTop (Apr 25, 2016)

Another fine use of page flip is when you fall asleep reading.  Next time you read you don't recognize what is going on.  With page flip you can get an idea of how many pages were changed after you "fell asleep.


----------



## alarsen77 (May 28, 2016)

I still don't have page flip on my voyage. I will have to chat in to amazon later to see whats going on with it and why I don't have it.


----------



## barryem (Oct 19, 2010)

alarsen77 said:


> I still don't have page flip on my voyage. I will have to chat in to amazon later to see whats going on with it and why I don't have it.


I think Amazn distributes updates slowly. There are millions of Kindles and doing it all at once would take huge bandwidth. Also, this lets a few users try it and hopefully report any problems before everyone has it.

Barry


----------



## John Hopper (Mar 31, 2013)

John Hopper said:


> Hurrah, I now have page flip on my Oasis. Now the dilemma about which of my newly updated Kindles to use as my main reader!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


Interestingly, I see that while page flip now works on both my Voyage and Oasis, it doesn't always work on the same books on both devices - there is at least one book where it works on the Oasis, but not on the Voyage (and the Go To contents table for that book also works only on the Oasis).

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

John Hopper said:


> Interestingly, I see that while page flip now works on both my Voyage and Oasis, it doesn't always work on the same books on both devices - there is at least one book where it works on the Oasis, but not on the Voyage (and the Go To contents table for that book also works only on the Oasis).
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


I had that issue, I just deleted book from device it wasn't working on and downloaded again and it worked.


----------



## alarsen77 (May 28, 2016)

Not sure if it is a coincidence or not, but I chatted in with amazon last night about my kindle not having the new page flip feature and they said it is being pushed out to all devices and that there is no way to manually download it and I just had to wait. So I did a restart on my kindle voyage last night when I got home and now it is there.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Clearly the restart is the key move. I got the new feature on the Kindle app on my android phone last week, but there's been no sign of it on my e-ink kindles.

Since the 'update your kindle' feature on the settings menu continued to be greyed out, I couldn't see the point of restarting the Kindle if there was no update there. But I tried it today on both my Voyages and my PW2 and all three of them updated. It's obviously not an update in the usual sense of the word, but the restart must trigger some sort 'phone home' thing, over and above what it normally does periodically anyway when wireless is switched on.

So I suggest if you haven't had the update yet, you keep restarting every now and then.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I finally had the updated kindle app in the play store available and now I have it on the phone and Nexus. 

The only thing I have missing now is my Fire6, which updated last in April. I tried to put a newer listed update on manually, but it tells me I am trying to put a older version on as I have on it now. Which makes no sense as mine has a lower number as the newer one listed.  . So not sure if my Fire will ever get it.


----------



## John Hopper (Mar 31, 2013)

LauraB said:


> I had that issue, I just deleted book from device it wasn't working on and downloaded again and it worked.


Yes I did that also, and then it worked.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## barryem (Oct 19, 2010)

I've been restarting my Voyage every day and checking for page flip and today I got it.  I doubt I'll use it much but I got it and that's what matters.  

Barry


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

So finally today I have it on my Fire6 also. All my devices have it now. I did not get an update on my Fire, what I did was restart it by holding down the button for some time. Once it came back on, the new page flip was there.


----------



## tsemple (Apr 27, 2009)

Yesterday my Paperwhite (7 gen) did not have Page Flip or Note Export. This morning, it does. I didn't restart. My Kindle (7 gen) started showing these features only after a Restart.

My Fire HD6, no luck. Check For Updates does not find anything new, and while the Updates page shows there is something newer, I have been unable to update to it manually, says 'device version is newer than the update'. I think I may try factory reset.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I restarted my Voyage & I got thr page flip. Yay! Barry or anyone else - Should I keep resarting my Oasis & Voyage daily to get my software update like  I did to get the page flip?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

So . . . . those of you who have the page flip on the android kindle app, where do you go to access it? I'm trying to see if it's shown up on my Samsung, yet? For that matter, where is it on a Fire?


----------



## ShinyTop (Apr 25, 2016)

I got it yesterday on my Samsung S7E.  Came as an automatic update.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> So . . . . those of you who have the page flip on the android kindle app, where do you go to access it? I'm trying to see if it's shown up on my Samsung, yet? For that matter, where is it on a Fire?


If its there it will just pop up when you touch the middle of the screen inside a book. Both on android and fire. It will shrink the page down to a sort of panel with more on the right and left and on the bottom you can then switch to the 9 panel view.

You still have the "A" access and all the other stuff that used to be there when touching the middle. On the top as usual.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks, Atunah . . . Looks like I have it on both Fires and my phone, but not the tablet. Maybe because it's a special version of the kindle app from the Samsung store.


----------



## John Hopper (Mar 31, 2013)

A couple of people have mentioned the Notes Export. While I have Page Flip now, I can't seem to find Notes Export - how is this accessed? 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

John Hopper said:


> A couple of people have mentioned the Notes Export. While I have Page Flip now, I can't seem to find Notes Export - how is this accessed?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


You have to open a book, and you have to have made notes in it, then hit the menu, tap on notes, export notes is an option on that list. It will email you copy of the notes you have made on that book.


----------



## John Hopper (Mar 31, 2013)

LauraB said:


> You have to open a book, and you have to have made notes in it, then hit the menu, tap on notes, export notes is an option on that list. It will email you copy of the notes you have made on that book.


Thanks Laura. Just tried a restart, but I still don't have this on either my Voyage or Oasis, though they both have the 9 page flip.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## barryem (Oct 19, 2010)

I've been restarting my Voyage every day and I just got Page Flip 2 days ago.  I've also been starting my Paperwhite 3 every day and it got Page Flip today. So it's just a matter of waiting.

Barry


----------



## joangolfing (Sep 12, 2010)

I just got mine on Voyage and HDX yesterday.  Very cool addition to e-reading.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Showed up on my Voyage sometime between when I stopped reading last night before bed and when I picked it up this afternoon . . . . no change in official 'version' number -- still 5.8.1


----------



## Gone 9/21/18 (Dec 11, 2008)

My Oasis and Voyage both updated to 5.8.1. At a guess any update that comes without an update, so to speak, won't happen until I get them around wifi for a while again. In the meantime, I see a lot of posts about whether or not someone has the page flip thing, but not much about whether you like it, find it useful, etc.

How about it?


----------



## barryem (Oct 19, 2010)

I have Page Flip now and I tried it out a couple times but I don't really see much use for it. The old way, where you just get to page around on a single page is sometimes useful when I'm reading in bed and I want to find out if I'm near the end of a chapter so I'll keep reading, where if I'm not I might just stop and go to sleep.

To me it's a pretty minor feature.  I read mostly novels and I don't browse around much.  I suppose there are people reading other kinds of books that will find it useful.

I always get nervous when they improve features I like. I thought X-Ray was great till they improved it.  The same with the bookmark system.  Both were easily useable without really having to think about them.  Now they take me out of the book.  It looks like, for people who want it, this improvement might be a little better, especially since it leaves the original feature as it was.

Barry


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

ellenoc said:


> My Oasis and Voyage both updated to 5.8.1. At a guess any update that comes without an update, so to speak, won't happen until I get them around wifi for a while again. In the meantime, I see a lot of posts about whether or not someone has the page flip thing, but not much about whether you like it, find it useful, etc.
> 
> How about it?


I never used it much before so, for me, it's a cool thing but not an everyday thing. The main difference is that some books now support viewing multiple pages at once, which I guess does make it easier to flip quickly to someplace else -- but, showing those pages, it's kind of too small to really read anything so unless you're going by the pattern of paragraphs or a specific chapter, it's still hit or miss. You're not likely to be able to recognize specific words. At least, I'm not.

I guess, on the whole, it's an improvement to a feature that's been around a while and I expect will be welcomed by many.

I think it's rather better on Fires and the kindle app on my phone -- mostly because of the way the screen works. But -- I don't read on tablets much, so . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I use page flip occasionally, most often with nonfiction.  

I think the multiple page thing is nice because you can go multiple pages at a time--before your options were one page at a time or a chapter at a time.  Most of the time I have a kind of mental image of what the page looks like, so being able to actually read the pages on the multi-page view isn't that big a deal--but if it is, I can increase the font size in the book and then go to page flip.

And the "return to original page" link in the lower left hand corner is nice.  If you use page flip on single page view and don't actually go to the page, just read it in flip, you don't need it, but if you have checked out some pages, you can use it.  Or, the back icon in the top menu will get you there eventually.

(Slight derail) One thing I noticed for the first time while poking around in the update--and apparently this has been part of X-Ray for a long time--is that one can flip through all the images in a book using X-Ray; and that one can get to those images under "about this book."  Kinda cool.

Betsy


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I agree with Ann - I can't see me needing to use it more than occasionally since I read mostly novels on an e-ink Kindle.

I think it will be more useful for people reading magazines and text books on the larger, colour Fire screens.


----------



## tsemple (Apr 27, 2009)

The multi-thumbnail view is particularly useful for navigating to previously established bookmarks or highlights. Even if you cannot read the tiny text, these will be visible so you do not have to flip through individual pages or navigate Go To pages to find them. This is why new Page Flip is better than old Page Flip. 

Note that Page Flip thumbnail view will be enabled only for books with Enhanced Typography (and eventually I think the reverse will be true as more books are 'processed').


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

This is strictly an option/function of a specific book though? If the book isn't formatted/programmed/whatever then there's no page flip, correct? I don't see much use for it in what I read but better to have it and not need it as they say.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It's a part of the OS, but you have to swipe up from the bottom to use it--you don't have to use it if you don't want to.  I rarely use it.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> It's a part of the OS, but you have to swipe up from the bottom to use it--you don't have to use it if you don't want to. I rarely use it.
> 
> Betsy


It came in quite handy for my husband the other evening. Somehow, when he'd put the kindle down, it flipped extra pages. So when he picked it up again he read a bit and then realized that he'd missed something. He did remember he'd left off at Chapter 14 so it was easy, using the page flip, to find that point and go back there.

And it was easier to have him do that than explain to him how to use the 'Go To'.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> It came in quite handy for my husband the other evening. Somehow, when he'd put the kindle down, it flipped extra pages. So when he picked it up again he read a bit and then realized that he'd missed something. He did remember he'd left off at Chapter 14 so it was easy, using the page flip, to find that point and go back there.
> 
> And it was easier to have him do that than explain to him how to use the 'Go To'.


I agree about it being easier to use than the 'Go To', especially for 'big' moves. I use it every time now when I get to the end of a novel to bypass all the back matter pages I do not read (sample chapters, calls to action, etc.) and get directly to the rating page. After rating, I use it again to get back to the cover in one swipe before deleting the book to the cloud. Very convenient.


----------



## barryem (Oct 19, 2010)

I mostly read on my Voyage or one of my other Kindles but also I read some on my phone and my Kobo.  If I feel like switching to a device that won't synch automatically I have to find my place manually.  I usually remember the chapter number.

Anyway I had thought sometime Page Flip might come in handy for that but I always find my place easily just starting at about where I think I am in a chapter and paging forward or back a little.  It rarely takes more than 10 seconds.

Actually I think syncing manually is often faster than the automatic syncing Kindles do.  Not always but often enough.

Barry


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> It came in quite handy for my husband the other evening. Somehow, when he'd put the kindle down, it flipped extra pages. So when he picked it up again he read a bit and then realized that he'd missed something. He did remember he'd left off at Chapter 14 so it was easy, using the page flip, to find that point and go back there.
> 
> And it was easier to have him do that than explain to him how to use the 'Go To'.


Yeah, I find it the best way every now and then...but I seldom jump around in a book, so I use it rarely. I don't doubt it comes in handy for others.

But, to answer the LDB's question, it's unobtrusive and one doesn't HAVE to use it.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yeah, I find it the best way every now and then...but I seldom jump around in a book, so I use it rarely. I don't doubt it comes in handy for others.
> 
> But, to answer the LDB's question, it's unobtrusive and one doesn't HAVE to use it.
> 
> Betsy


Agreed! It's completely invisible until you want it.


----------

